# london ontario 2nd annual 401 touring car challenge



## Samurai (Nov 18, 2003)

On july 9-10 we will be having our 2nd annual 401 touring car challenge! this is an awesome race that we would like all to attend If you have no racing plans for this weekend then consider this a great race to be at!


Registration is now open for this race. Download the registration form HERE and mail it right away with your cheque or money order. 

This is going to be one of the biggest Touring Car races in Ontario this year. We will have lots of door prizes, washroom on site, food and beverages on site, a large scaffold type driver's stand, daily 50/50 draws, and possibly a trophy girl - (may be flown in from Japan for this event only ???). 

It will be 2 days to allow everyone lots of track time. Saturday will have controlled practice, 3 qualifiers and more practice and sunday controlled practice, 1 qualifier and the mains. 

We welcome out of town racers and the Airport Hotel at 2010 Dundas St E rates are $60/night 2 people($30each) call (519) 457-3920 to book your room. Close to the track and "entertainment". 

Enter as late as Sunday morning. 
Entry Fee: $25 first class, $10 each extra class 
NOTICE: $10/driver late fee after July 3 
Classes: 200mm nitro TC 
190mm 19T electric TC 
190mm mod electric TC 
Concours Award (best paint design/detailed car) by Podium Finishes! 
ROAR membership required (available at track) 

A new track layout will be used for this event which will be set up on the extended 144' x 56' area for the first time Friday evening, so there won't be a "home track advantage" 

Entry forms are also available at AVF Hobbies, Amazing Hobbies and Hobby Junction. Please enter early so we can get an idea of how many trophys to order. More info to come. 

ONLINE REGISTRATION for this event is now setup, go to our website www.rrol.ca 

Coming very soon...Paypal for this event. Post questions and/or comments here. 
Last year we had a great event (47 entries) for our first time, let's make this event bigger and better!! 
The 401 TCC wants YOU!!!!


----------

